# Bitchin' Canadian Bands?



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys. I've been trying harder these days to track down and listen to some new Canadian bands/artists. Particularly modern style stuff like rock/indie/alternative/metal/etc.

I just came across Red Handed Denial out of Toronto. Holy crap what a voice on that girl!





Then there's our man Budda's band Sparrows:





Anyone know of any other new-ish Canadian bands (2000's and newer)? Pretty much anything with guitars would be cool. Doesn't have to be metal.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

From Vancouver and their second album. 3rd has just been released but I haven't heard it all yet.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Wreck...nuff said


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look at the Dine Alone and New Damage Records roster .

Edit: Because I know a few:

The Flatliners (Toronto)
New Design (Brampton)
Neck Of The Woods (metal out of Vancouver)
whatever Skye Sweetnam is doing these days (forget her band's name)
Texas King (London)
Limiter (London)
Youngest and Only (London)
Heavy Hearts
Life in Vacuum
Brutal Youth
Junior Battles
Obey The Brave
Mike Trudgen (solo acoustic)
Nikki's Wives
Belvedere
The Penske File
Chuck Coles (solo, The Creepshow guitarist)
Rules
Curt Murder (solo, limiter/red arms)
Jon Darbey (solo, flatliners bassist)
James Penske (solo, Penske File bassist)
Chris Cresswell (solo, Flatliners guitarist)
The Fullblast
Red Arms

It's a start.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm a fan of the Christine Campbell Band, The Stogies, and my old friend's band Gloryhound.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I love music by Ray Montford - learnt about him through our wonderful forum.
And his music is really helping a lot through this hard personal times.

Also I like New Design that Budda mentioned. Now I will have much more to explore thanks to you for starting this thread!

yours truly Bojan


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I was blown away by July Talk's first album. Disappointed by their second. Earlier Billy Talent as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> Look at the Dine Alone and New Damage Records roster .
> 
> Edit: Because I know a few:
> 
> ...


The Penske File. HA! Gotta love any band with a name derived from a Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The Penske File. HA! Gotta love any band with a name derived from a Seinfeld episode.


That's a common statement from Seinfeld fans!

Edit: my list is mostly bands that hit the road, at least a little.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

mhammer said:


> The *Penske* File. HA! Gotta love any band with a name derived from a Seinfeld episode.


My first thought was the truck.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What, you think you're Penske material?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

The Bros. Landreth Edit: sorry, not the intended jondre.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Arcade Fire
Tea Party
Wintersleep
Hayden
Dan Mangan
Chad VanGaalen
Iron and Wine
Jason Molina (Songs Ohia, Magnolia Electric Co)
Rah Rah


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm also a big Blue Rodeo fan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

mhammer said:


> What, you think you're Penske material?


I used to be.
I let my class AZ lapse.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

One Bad Son - Saskatoon
Anderson Burko - Saskatoon
Romi Mayes - Winnipeg

Regards,


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Another vote for Big Wreck. 
Monster Truck
The Sheepdogs
Danko Jones
The Silence Factory (plug for my nephew the drummer!)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> Another vote for Big Wreck.
> Monster Truck
> The Sheepdogs
> Danko Jones
> The Silence Factory (plug for my nephew the drummer!)


I've never gotten much of the Sheepdogs, but I've thoroughly enjoyed every one of their singles I've heard on the radio.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Band: Half Moon Run. 

Album: Sun Leads Me On


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Do duos count as a band?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Touch the Sun. (I laughing tell them not to spell it Touch the Son......)

TOUCH THE SUN


Also, no Canadian list is complete without Heavy Devi:
- Strapping Young Lad
- Devin Townsend Project


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sights and sounds
Counterparts
Say yes (ex aof)
Dead tired (ex aof)
Seas
Br/dges
Olde
Hiroshima hearts
Fun fact


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! This is enough to keep me busy for years. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok I call no fair, there's a few bands listed that predate the OP's request of "2000 and newer"

In trying to keep with that newer theme -

Jets Overhead - Victoria
Jpnsgrls - Vancouver
Young Empires - Toronto (I believe)
New Pornographers - Vancouver
Broken Social Scene - Toronto?
Stars - Toronto
Black Mountain - Van


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> My first thought was the truck.











This team too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> My first thought was the truck.


OMG what a gorgeous truck! It's so aerodynamic with that hood scoop on it!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

In the last 2 years, I have seen these guys twice and will see them a 3rd time in March.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

These guys sound pretty wicked! Guess where their band name comes from?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

NinjaSpy - Ska/hardcore is the best way to describe them, groovy, heavy, skanky.











They're slow to release new stuff in the last decade, but here's one of the new tracks. Playing with or watching these guys makes you want to quit your instrument.

They also have a side project called The Lemming Dynasty, superb. Wish they'd get in the studio.






They don't have any great videos, live their vocal harmonies give me chills which is rare these days.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Always loved these guys..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Do duos count as a band?


Man I just discoverd them wow


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> Do duos count as a band?


I saw these guys Saturday night. Never really heard much about them before that. Pretty good show, the singer/harpoonist has got great pipes. The axe-murderer played a couple of highly mod'd tele's - stereo outputs for bass and treble feeding a DRRI and a little bass head and a Ampeg 115. One was standard tuning, one was open tuning - but he only played slide on a couple songs. He sat and played drums with his feet all night so I had a hard time getting much more details (half the reason I go to shows nowadays LOL). They also had a female singer all night singing harmonies and a guest drummer for the last few songs. Overall, and enjoyable performance.

Sadly, for a few in the audience, it was a full-out family affair. Probably a half dozen little tykes jumping around on the floor in front of the band. I think it limited at least the patter of singer. It reminded me of one of the 100s of weddings I played for in the 80s and 90s.


----------

